# Have Season Pass priority influence Delete criteria



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

I think it would be a good idea to include a show's Season Pass priority as a variable to the Delete processes. In other words, a newer, lower Season Pass priority show would/should get deleted before an older higher Season Pass priority show.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

I would really love to see this feature! It makes sense - if priority comes into play to determine which lower priority program is omitted in favor of another, it should also determine which program that was record is deleted in favor of another.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

This totally makes sense&#8230; unfortunately I have lost all hope that TiVo will implement even often requested features that significantly change the behavior of the box.


----------

